# My Fursona



## CalebShaw (Sep 18, 2012)

(Art done by Quiris on gaianonline.com also Caleb's first bit of art)

*[FONT=&amp]Name:[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp] Caleb Shaw
*Age:* 27
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Grizzly Bear[/FONT]

*[FONT=&amp]Height:[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp] 6"3'
*Weight:* 197lbs

*Appearance: 
-*[/FONT][FONT=&amp] Anthro[/FONT][FONT=&amp]
- _Hair and fur:_  Short brown fur
- _Markings:_ He has a tiny scar on his left pinky from when he was born due to having an extra claw which was removed.
- _Eye color:_ brown.
- _Other features:_ He has a small scar on left side of face on his cheek where he clawed himself while scratching an itch.

*Behavior and Personality: *Caleb is a shy and quiet guy when he is around new people but will soon come out of his shell. He gets on with most people and the ones he doesnâ€™t get on with he will ignore. He is a loving, caring, kind, protective and loyal type of guy and would do anything for anyone once heâ€™s known them for a while. He is not easy to anger and if someone does anger him then they will get a talking too but he wouldnâ€™t stay angry with them since itâ€™s not in his nature.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]
*Likes:* Personal space, Music, his friends, cinema, walking and family.
*Dislikes:* Homophobia, rap, cockiness, arrogance, liars, cheats 

*Clothing/Personal Style:* His general appearance consists of a white t-shirt, black waistcoat, black jeans, long leather trench coat and black boots or trainers, he also wears three rings; silver pentagram right index finger, silver ring with black rectangle crystal on his right pinky and a small silver dragon ring on his left pinky and wears a sliver pentagram necklace.  

*Profession:* Unemployed 
*Theme song:* All for love by Sting, Bryan Adams and Rod Stewart[/FONT]
  [FONT=&amp]
*Birthdate:* 05/02/1985
*Star sign:* Aquarius 

*Favorite foods:* Chinese, Indian, Italian, Mexican, sea food
*Favorite drinks:*Coffee, beer, tea, diet coke/pepsi, fresh fruit juice, squash, water
*Favorite location:*London, England.
*Favorite weather:*Warm to cool weather and storms
*Favorite color:* Black, red and white

*Least liked food:*Jamaican style cooking
*Least liked drink:* Red wine, Sambuca 
*Least liked location:* Manchester, England.
*Least liked weather:* Too hot, too sunny or too cold

*Favorite person:* His best friend Ellie
*Least liked person:* His ex-boyfriend
*Friends:* Ellie (Best friend) and Shanika (close friend)
*Relations:* Mother, father, step mother, younger brother and younger step sister
*Enemies:* His ex-boyfriend and his family/friends
*Orientation:*Homosexual[/FONT]


----------



## Marshy (Sep 19, 2012)

Goodness me~! As well as your choice of animal, I do like his shirt~

It's a very nice shirt indeed~


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeeeeeeees, dapper bear is dapper. I like.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 19, 2012)

(no picture yet)

Name: Drez Woodlight (likes to go by Drezzy [or Pickles], hates to go by Fishbreath)

Gender Male:

Species: Dusky Shark.



Appearance:
age:15
Body: Drez has dark bluish-gray (darker than the usual shark color) skin. A notable feature are his eyes that carry a color of bright emerald green in them. He sees out of these eyes with Sqaure glasses with a thick black frame. Drez Has a head of white hair that resembles a wetted down mohawk. 
Clothes: Usually shirtless, either that or wearing an oversized nerdy T-shirt. Always wears swim trunks (with little kitties on them :3). Often keeps a Synthesizer strapped on his back. Prefers Flip-Flops. 
Physique. Very lean/thin very teenage gamer-esque. Not super tall either. 
150lbs. 5'7. 

Personality: Drez is an absolute extrovert. Loves to be with friends all the time, every day. He carries a split personality of either kept-together and calm, or hyperactive and crazy. He's Very Senseitive as well.
Hobbies/Occupation: Composes/Produces music, DJs at his beachside town. He's also big on writing. Drez is usually pretty lazy. 
Favorite Foods: Strict Vegetarian. Usually eats plain noodles and seaweed. Drez is famously known for loving sweets, he is is especially fond of Orange Creamsicles.
Music: Drez is interested in alot of electronic music and experimental music, he likes to listen to punk music on occasion (when he's relaxing).

~

I'll eventually build up on more of this, later :/


----------



## CalebShaw (Sep 20, 2012)

Marshy said:


> Goodness me~! As well as your choice of animal, I do like his shirt~
> 
> It's a very nice shirt indeed~





Dreaming said:


> Yeeeeeeees, dapper bear is dapper. I like.



Thanks you two great that some people like the look just edited his pic since the artist forgot one minor detail which is the scar now Caleb has his scar.


----------

